# scared being at home alone at night



## Solani45 (Mar 16, 2011)

Does anyone else have this issue? It can make me get really nervous and fearful. My mind seems to relay all my childhood fears, and I often end up experiencing a real feeling of dread. I know it is irrational but no amount of rationalization seems to help. I find ironic that I spend so much time avoiding people and social situations because of my fears and inner demons, while at the same time not being able to be completely alone by myself as well! It really seems that I'm stuck in my own mental hell.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, I've had it. Seems you hear all the creaks and groans in the house more clearly when you're alone.


----------



## Haruhi (Jul 8, 2011)

whenever i think of something (girl from The Ring *shivers*) i always like to think of it like this, there actors =).

something scary from a movie, just remind myself there just actors playing characters with a ton of makeup. Also most likely a ton of bloopers and laughs during the making of the movie.


edit - also anything noise related, most likely a mouse =).


----------



## rokeex (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah. I always sleep on my side facing the wall near my bed, cause for some reason i'm afraid to look at the door of my room at night. This one time i heard some repeating noises, not really loud but i got very scared and walked out of my room. Turns out it was just my dad snoring.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I actually love being home alone... At night. I just lock all the doors and I'm good to go doing my twisted little experiments and activities. Hahaha!!


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

thats why i always have a telesopic baton near me when am alone DD


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sleeper92 said:


> thats why i always have a telesopic baton near me when am alone DD


I've got two 12-gauge shotguns in my closet. :yes


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

All the time. It helps to turn on every single itty bitty light in the darn house as well as to close all unnecessary doors (such as bathrooms, closets, other bedrooms). It feels like some kind of paranoia, but that's only if I've recently watched a very scary movie or I'm just in a state of emotional turmoil. Weird.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I've got two 12-gauge shotguns in my closet. :yes


lucky you ! if i lived in the USA i would have 2 sig sauers with me all the time .Never let that obama ******* take away your guns !


----------



## Kevin88 (Jan 3, 2013)

I was scared as a kid, i was afraid to sleep alone stuff like that but as i grow up these things seem to go away, i can't imagine myself being scared of ghost and horror movies, in fact i would like to meet one and ask some question, but i know they just don't exist imaginary stuff.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

It took me quite a while to get used to being left home alone. I still remember the first time, I cried my eyes out until a parent came home. I KNOW I was older than children usually are when they're okay being left alone. :blush

I got used to it, but now I'm so used to at least one parent always being around (my dad is retired), that when they're not here, the later at night it gets the more anxious I get. I don't have any true terror or anything, I just get terribly lonely (I have to turn on the TV for company, and have more lights on than I probably should), and if I don't know WHY they aren't home yet it brings out my worst obsessive fears that maybe they're lying dead in a ditch somewhere or something equally horrible.


----------



## Solani45 (Mar 16, 2011)

I like being alone myself usually, but sometimes mostly at night when I'm stressed something triggers these irrational fears and I don't know what do. to ease them. I had these fears as a child. It is terrible the feeling of panic that comes over me at these times, and I don't know if they are symptoms of some other anxiety disorder. It is embarrassing to think that these childhood fears can resurface.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

This is normal and yes it happens to almost all of us. My parents won't let me watch scary movies because they know I torture myself by not sleeping for days and being too paranoid. I especially hate being home alone at night. It's suppose to be relaxing for me but it's not... Sadly. I just turn on every single light in the house thinking that would make me feel safe and I avoid showering at night. Only in the morning or day time. Also if you have a pet, just have them keep you company whenever the folks get back. I get so happy when someone comes back. I actuially run and hug them. haha


----------

